# Newbie and Broke: Savannah Piers and Banks



## BusFish (Jan 27, 2019)

Fished a fair amount as kid. Mostly MS ponds and lakes plus a fair amount on old 3-mile bridge in Pensacola. Was all so basic that I didn't need to learn much.

Out of Army 30+ years ago swore that fishing would be a regular thing for me. Never happened. Now disabled in Savannah, GA with no car. Have developed weird idea to fish using Chatham Area Transit bus system so am looking at piers, banks, etc. But, as newbie, am having trouble with lack of info. Fishing information seems to be geared toward fishing enthusasists who already know things. 

I have a list of piers I can get to (plus lake parks). But, with piers, etc. I don't know what I'm looking at as far as water, game and tackle. Salt? Brackish? Some fresh? What's there? What do I need to work with there? 

I'm not looking for someone to do all of my research. I just need directions for my own research. I tried a couple of forums that seemed pertinent but, after years of Internet use, I can't seem to get registered on them. 

Am mainly looking for some fun but is a food issue as well. As a tech. writer for many years, am also hoping to write about my adventures. I need some pointers. "You can't fish by bus" is perfectly acceptable. It's a wide open world when you have all the time in the world and imagination. I just need a place to find answers on the cheap. Tks!


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2019)

Google Saltchef. A good website. Once you decide where to go, call local shops for advice.


----------



## BusFish (Jan 27, 2019)

Thanks for info. Got most of my locations from SaltChef. Will make some calls. I suppose the most obvious thing is to actually go check locations


----------



## joek (Jun 1, 2015)

suggestion.
I just bought a 50 qt coleman wheeled cooler at wallyworld for $30.00.
They have different sizes. might be handy to transport lunch and gear and bring your fish back.
traveling on public transportation you might consider a 2 piece rod with some kind of case.
hook em up.


----------



## BusFish (Jan 27, 2019)

Thanks for info. Cooler issue is a concern. If I can give this a shot (and believe I will), all must be as small and light as possible. Coleman is always a good call to me.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

BusFish said:


> Thanks for info. Cooler issue is a concern. If I can give this a shot (and believe I will), all must be as small and light as possible. Coleman is always a good call to me.


Find a pier that is easiest for you to access by Bus and then ingrain in your mind that this pier has the best fishing of all the local piers.

Ask to speak with the owners or if not available the Manager about you being able to leave a fishing rod and tackle somewhere at the pier. Get one of those soft side coolers you can carry on the bus for drinks and your snacks. If you catch fish then you can carry the catch home in the cooler with additional ice.

I spent too many years to count on fishing piers on the OBX and there was a time I was having a transportation problem so my rods and gear were all kept in the pier house until the State of North Carolina determined that my timeout period was over

Get some kind of a pier cart and usually you can just leave this right by the ocean side access to the pier door.

Travel light on the bus if you can and keep an eye out for local ladies on the pier that like to fish. if you can find one that likes to eat and cook fish and likes to fish, then make your best cast

Long time ago I figured out that when I was broke, sitting in the Sun with a baited line in the water was one fine way to spend my days.......


----------



## cpicken (May 16, 2005)

Go to the DNR site for the state in which you live and look for piers with access for 
disabled fishermen. Most states have that info on line (pardon the pun).


----------



## BusFish (Jan 27, 2019)

Thanks for all the help. It's starting to sound like much fun.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Here is a shuttle service to get from Savannah to Tybee Pier.......

https://www.savannahnow.com/news/20190131/shuttle-service-returns-to-tybee

Tybee Pier is very handicap accessible. Fishing starts to get good in April. Seek out the guy who runs Rip Tide Bait and Tackle at the end of the pier, he goes by "Tennesee". Show up with no gear and he will set you up. Or bring your own.


----------



## Paul E (Sep 12, 2017)

My thoughts on rod and reel. I think you’d need something manageable. A big surfcast won’t due. At first I was goiyto recommend a 7’ 5–Star but it’s one-piece. You’ll need a two-piece for your travels. Also, Penn makes some good relatively low end reels. Pursuit and Fierce I think. Try to use braid not mono for line - you can cast much further and easier. Some lures can’t almost anything plus they are reusable: white bucktails, Kastmasters come to mind. Reel just fast enough to keep off the bottom. The braid and generally light setup will allow you to throw lighter smaller lures I think this would be good. For casting from a wheelchair, a light rod that is almost like a whip may do better than a stiff one (like you find in dept stores). Tackle shops will have something in your price range - check them out. 
Regarding technique I would suggest determining the left/right current. There always is one. Then, cast “upstream” , allow the lure to sink, then begin a slow retrieval the current will sweep the lure sideways as you slowly reel closer. 
Lure weight needs to change depupin the water depth and current strength. 
I just realized that this is pier fishing where casting right and left could interfere with other anglers. Both of those lures will worked jigged straight up and down. May be even more productive that way. Try right next to a pylon- while trying not to get snagged.


----------



## BusFish (Jan 27, 2019)

So many great suggestions! This is what I was hoping for. All this AND learning that I can get to Tybee soon. We moved here from Maryland 5+ years ago and wife has been asking about Tybee ever since.


----------

